# Keyboard and mouse problem [SOLVED]

## rpil

Dear friends, after a big world update, and after the reboot, I've lost my mouse and keyboard, so I can't enter my system!

I entered in Interactive mode, made a new install of x11-drivers/xf86-input mouse & x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, but nothing!

My X looks alright, I enter with startx, but no mouse, no key!

What's happening with this 7.4?Last edited by rpil on Thu Apr 15, 2010 6:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebaro

Maybe you're using hal and evdev. See make.conf. Then remerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev.

----------

## eccerr0r

Just a clarification. 

The new versions of Xorg use the kernel's event driven interface instead of directly accessing the keyboard and mouse by default.  You'll need to make sure your kernel has EVDEV support enabled and as said, the evdev driver enabled.

You can revert to the old behavior by putting this in your xorg.conf:

Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"

in your ServerFlags section.

----------

## rpil

 *sebaro wrote:*   

> Maybe you're using hal and evdev. See make.conf. Then remerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev.

 

I have

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

and hald as default.

@eccerr0r: I have not xorg.conf but xorg.conf.example only!

----------

## eccerr0r

I *believe* all that's needed if you don't have an xorg.conf is 

```
Section "ServerFlags"

  Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

EndSection

```

Not completely sure though...

----------

## rpil

How can I create a xorf.conf? I must say that

X -configure doesn't works.

----------

## sebaro

Did you remerge xorg-server with "hal" flag on and x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev?

My xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

   Load "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load "glx"

   Disable "dri"

   Disable "dri2"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AutoAddDevices" "On"

   Option "AutoEnableDevices" "On"

   Option "AllowEmptyInput" "On"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "MB19TU"

       HorizSync 31.5 - 79.0

   VertRefresh 50-70

   Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

   Option "DPI" "96x96"

   Option "DPMS"

   #DisplaySize 338 270   

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "Nvidia GeForce MX4000"

   Driver "nvidia"

   Option "NoLogo"   "Yes"

   Option "HWCursor" "On"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device "Nvidia GeForce MX4000"

   Monitor "MB19TU"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

           Depth 24

           Modes "1280x1024"

           ViewPort 0 0

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "Simple Layout"

   Screen "Screen 1"

EndSection

```

----------

## rpil

I've just re-emerged x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev and my mouse & keyboard worked fine!

I have the same problem in my laptop, also. I'll try the same path and I'll see.

Thanks.  :Wink: 

----------

## rpil

OK with the laptop too!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 8mihi

Same issue here (no keybd/mouse after xorg-server-1.7.6 upgrade) .

```
emerge -av1 x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

```

worked fine for me. That seemed to be all that was needed in my case. I did not seem to have to rebuild everything in x11-drivers/, just xf86-input-evdev.

----------

## philip

I had the same problem after emerge -uDN world.

I can confirm that the only action needed to solve my problem was to remerge  x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev 

I used the excellent feature of interactive boot to jump into a shell before kdm was initiatlized. 

I have:

a) hal as use flag in /etc/make.conf

b) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false" under Section "ServerFlags" in xorg.conf

c) INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" i /etc/make.conf

----------

## DevOne

Same problem on my macbook-pro, but i've emerge synaptics too (for laptop mouse).

----------

